# Where can you find the best food in Europe?



## laralollypop (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm interested to see where people think the best food is in Europe. You can say just a country in general, a particular city you've been to where the food was great or maybe a specific restaurant?

Looking forward to hearing your opinions!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

The cuisines of Europe all have wonderful dishes - I couldn't just pick it out by country.  I've eaten at some truly wonderful places in France, Italy, Spain, Portugal, Belgium and in various other countries.  Granted, I have also eaten as some truly awful places in each country, too!

I am lucky enough to live somemwhere with a number of Michelin starred restaurants - and also visit London regularly, with all those great places to choose from.

Sometimes the best food is from our local take-away Indian restaurant!


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I would have to say Switzerland. The last time I was there, we were in a French village with German and Italian villages less than 10 miles away. I had some of the best food I've ever experienced on that trip. I must add that I'm also very partial to the food of Bavaria. It's hearty, it's simple, it's just good.


----------



## laralollypop (Oct 25, 2010)

You can't go wrong with a good takeaway now and again thats for sure!

I used to live in north Germany and found that the food was quite bland but i've never tried Bavarian food before. A lot of people I know say that Switzerland has the best cuisine as theres so many influences from France and Italy. Sounds like a delightful combination to me!


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Depends on the type of place you go to in that country. First class or lower. Michelin rated or not.I have had great in France and Italy and Switzerland and also not so great.  YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR except McDonalds where most all the same except India.\, U.S is the same way.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Couldn't agree more,Ed!

I've eaten in Switzerland - and had some amazing, Michelin-starred level of cooking - I've also had some fatty, oily, crappy foods!


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Best ingredients:  Spain and (surprisingly) the UK.  Best cooking:  France.

BDL


----------



## laralollypop (Oct 25, 2010)

Yes English Supermarkets and local markets are really good for fresh ingredients. Always a lot of variety and plenty to choose from.
I love the food in the Canary Islands. The local bodegas and tapas bars always have something new everyday and its so simple, fresh and delicious. (And you don't have to pay through the nose for it if you eat with the locals!) I think the key to good food abroad is whether the restaurants have got their ingredients locally.


----------



## gobblygook (Aug 26, 2010)

I am not qualified to answer, since I've never been to Europe, but from what I can see from my TV, nothing about English food seems appealing.  The only two dishes I can even think of from England are "fish and chips" and shepherd's pie.  Watching shows like the F-word and such, I don't see anything exceptional about the food (as it relates to MY taste in food).  However, I don't eat offal so I'm immediately turned off by anything discussing sweetbreads, liver, kidneys, tongue, etc.  I'm really at a cross-roads because I've had bad liver (or never had any "good" liver), but the amount of buzz around sweetbreads makes me think there might be something to it.  Strangely enough, I normally say I'll try most anything, but I have an aversion to "guts".  As a side note, my father ate brains and eggs and I had no issue with eating it until I realized that it really was BRAINS and eggs.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Some of worst food I had was England believe it or not.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Spain!!!!


----------



## tylerm713 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think the best thing about Europe in general is the fact that food safety standards are somewhat lower, or in some cases, just different. For example, it is very difficult to find raw mild in the States. Only certain farms are granted a license, and the milk is very expensive (at least what I've found is). But in Switzerland, raw milk seems to be easier to come by. I had it 4 times in a 2 week trip the first time I went. I'm not sure about the rest of Europe however (someone feel free to jump in to clarify)


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Ed Buchanan said:


> Some of worst food I had was England believe it or not.


I can believe it - but wonder where you ate? I'ver had some of the worst food I've ever eaten in the USA.... but I've also had some wonderful food, too.


----------



## laralollypop (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah British food can be pretty boring and bland theres no doubt about that. Although theres one thing you really can't shunt us for and thats desserts! We know how to make the creamiest, most calorific and most comically named deserts possible in the UK. I remember when I was about 15 years old, having my Auntie and Uncle and their three children from Bordeaux come to stay in England and I was so embarassed as we went to a really nice traditional English pub round the corner from my house and I remember them sitting there just staring at the 'specials boards' blankly. They had no idea what to order as there was nothing they really liked on the menu. Needless to say my Mother got slightly offended and a standard family row ensued between her and her Sister. Still. now I'm much older, I can see where they were coming from sausages and mash are hardly the most appealing of dishes to a traditional French family....


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I think the original question was European  Area Foods and Restaurants. But yes I have eaten in some bad places in USA


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Alsace Lorraine

....................Located on the border of Germany and France. Once an Imperial Province of Germany, Alsace now belongs to France. The vineyards are magnificent and the small villages are filled with delicious food at every turn. The German- French influences in food are accompanied by local wine from the region ,making your dining experiance totally incredible


----------



## lyniebeck (Sep 8, 2010)

I lived in London for 3 years many moons ago and had some wonderful food.  I never thought I could eat kidneys, however, I developed a taste for a good steak and kidney pie.  The best are made with ox kidneys - where the heck do you get those in the US?  I loved going to the fishmongers (coming from the Midwest having fresh fish available every day is a real treat).  Used to go to Paxton & Whitfields for the best cheeses in the world.  There was a local Hungarian patisserie on the way home from the tube station where we bought croissants and treats often. 

The best meal I ever had was in a little local place overlooking the Bay of Naples - a wedding reception was going on in another room and, so help me, there were fishing lines going out of the kitchen windows.  Freshest fish & seafood I've ever had in an eating establishment.  Had some great pig knuckles in Paris.

The experience of living in a different culture was mind opening for me.  I was introduced to new foods and flavors that I never thought I would ever eat let alone enjoy so much.  Who would have  thought stinky cheese could taste sooooo good.

And where DO you get ox kidneys in the States?


----------



## lyniebeck (Sep 8, 2010)

And I didn't even mention the fact that the milk man came to my door 3 days a week with the creamiest milk and double cream - OMG.  I still dream about double cream.  And after 25 years I still miss good finnan haddie and sausages.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

From oxen.

BDL


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You'll be pleased to know that the milkmen of Britain still deliver to the door, daily, if you wish!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Pardon me for being snarky. 

Ox kidneys are simply beef kidneys.  You see them sometimes at ethnic butchers, and you can always get them from a good custom butcher by calling ahead. 

Finding finnan haddie isn't too difficult in a large American city, some up-scale supers carry it, and there are stores which cater to ex-pats.  In any case, you can substitute nearly any fleshy, hot-smoked fish for haddock.  Halibut, cod, catfish and trout all work well.  We had an English neighbor who made a salmon kedgeree.  Weird, yes.  But wonderful as well.     

British ingredients rock.  If you can't prepare a good meal, you're simply not a good cook.  A lot of Americans think British cooking is lousy -- and while there are bad cooks and bad cooking everywhere -- I think some among us are channeling prejudices from old movies.  

BDL


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

boar_d_laze said:


> British ingredients rock. If you can't prepare a good meal, you're simply not a good cook. A lot of Americans think British cooking is lousy -- and while there are bad cooks and bad cooking everywhere -- I think some among us are channeling prejudices from old movies.
> 
> BDL


Thank you, BDL. I think your last few words are close to the mark and why I get 'snarky' with some of the prejudiced comments I've read on here occasionally!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------

